# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Klassikot 2018

## villef

Eikö mun Tapatalk näytä ketjua vai eikö sitä ole vielä aloitettu? Vaikka alle viikko aikaa ensimmäiseen klassikkoon!

Ja 2 suomalaista ensimmäisessä kisassa jo mukana, hyvin alkaa!

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

Hieno ja nerokas ketjunavaus! Kun jättää kertomatta mikä se ensimmäinen klassikko on, missä se ajetaan ja ketkä suomalaiset siellä ajavat, saa nekin maantiepyöräilyn ystävät joille nämä asiat eivät ole ennestään erinomaisen tuttuja kiinnostumaan, aktivoitumaan ja ottamaan itse selvää!

Kisa on siis lauantaina ajettava Omloop Het Nieuwsblad (jonka voitti viime vuonna muutenkin menestynyt Greg Van Avermaet joka on nytkin mukana) ja ne kaksi suomalaista Laura Vainionpää (Health Mate - Cyclelive Team) ja Antonia Gröndahl (Isorex Cycling Team).

PS Eurosport on tietysti täynnä talviolympialaisia ja pyöräilylähetyskin tulee jostain Arabian niemimaalta, joten miestenkään kisaa ei sen kanavien kautta nähdä.

PPS Vetooo olisi kertonut meille kilpailun historian tärkeimmät kohdat ja pohjustanut lähtöasetelmat tämänvuotiseen kilpailuun, mutta minusta(kaan) ei siihen ole.

----------


## PatilZ

> .....
> 
> Kisa on siis lauantaina ajettava Omloop Het Nieuwsblad ....
> 
> PS Eurosport on tietysti täynnä talviolympialaisia ja pyöräilylähetyskin tulee jostain Arabian niemimaalta, joten miestenkään kisaa ei sen kanavien kautta nähdä.
> 
>   .



Popparit ja kokikset esille: Eurosport 2, lauantai klo 16:30.

----------


## PatilZ

> PPS Vetooo olisi kertonut meille kilpailun historian tärkeimmät kohdat ja pohjustanut lähtöasetelmat tämänvuotiseen kilpailuun, mutta minusta(kaan) ei siihen ole.



Ei minustakaan ole niihin saappaisiin.  Alla omat sandaalit. 

Ihan amatööriseuraajan pohjalta ja Wikipediaa tietolähteenä käyttäen alla omat lähtökohdat tulevaan viikonloppuun.

Omloop Het Nieuwsblad (ent. Omloop Het Volk) on Belgiassa ajettava yhden päivän [semi-] klassikko, joka ajetaan perinteisesti helmikuun lopulla. Kisa toimii Belgiassa kisakauden avauksena ja on viime vuosina kerännyt UCI luokituksensa avulla (miehet: 1.UWT/ naiset: 1.1) kovanluokan tekijöitä lähtöviivalle. Vuodesta 2006 naiset ovat ajaneet samana päivänä. Startti ja maali sijaitsevat Ghentissä (Belgian Flanderin puolella) ja vauhtia otetaan mm. Ardenneilta ja mukulakiviltä. Yhdessä sunnuntaina ajettavan Kuurne-Bryssel-Kuurne ajon (Eurosport 2; sunnuntai klo 15:30) kanssa käynnistää myös klassikoista pitävän penkkiurheilijan tärkeimmän ”ruutu-kauden”.
Ensimmäinen kisa vuonna 1945, jolloin voittajana belgialainen Jean Bogaerts. Sittemmin 14 kertaa voitto on mennyt muualle kuin isäntämaahan. Kahtena edellisenä vuonna podiumin keskipaikalla on seissyt Greg Van Avermaet (on mukana tänäkin vuonna). Kukaan ei vielä ole voittanut samana viikonloppuna sekä Omloopin ja Kuurne – Bryssel – Kuurnen.

Avermaetin lisäksi nostan omalle henkilökohtaiselle seurattavien listalle Omlooppiin samasta joukkueesta (Lotto Soudal) Tiesj Benootin ja Tim Wellensin sekä kolmanneksi Dries Devenynsin (Quick Step). Lotto Soudalin kapteenina Benoot, mutta mielenkiinnolla seuraan Wellensin palautumista Andalusian voittoisasta turneesta.

----------


## OJ

Koitetaas laittaa kalenteria esille. 

24-Feb-18
 Omloop Het Nieuwsblad-vrouwen elite / Circuit Het Nieuwsblad-Femmes Elite
BEL
WE
1.1

24-Feb-18
Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Elite
BEL
ME
1.UWT

25-Feb-18
Kuurne-Bruxelles-Kuurne
BEL
ME
1.HC

25-Feb-18
Spar - Omloop van het Hageland - Tielt-Winge
BEL
WE
1.1

27-Feb-18
Le Samyn
BEL
ME
1.1

27-Feb-18
Le Samyn des Dames
BEL
WE
1.2

3-Mar-18
Strade Bianche
ITA
ME
1.UWT

3-Mar-18
Strade Bianche
ITA
WE
1.WWT

4-Mar-18
Dwars door West-Vlaanderen / Johan Museeuw Classics
BEL
ME
1.1

11-Mar-18
Women's WorldTour Ronde van Drenthe
NED
WE
1.WWT

11-Mar-18
Ronde van Drenthe
NED
ME
1.HC

14-Mar-18
Danilith Nokere Koerse
BEL
ME
1.HC

16-Mar-18
Handzame Classic
BEL
ME
1.HC

17-Mar-18
Milano-Sanremo
ITA
ME
1.UWT

18-Mar-18
Trofeo Alfredo Binda - Comune di Cittiglio
ITA
WE
1.WWT

18-Mar-18
Grand Prix de Denain - Porte du Hainaut
FRA
ME
1.HC

21-Mar-18
Driedaagse De Panne-Koksijde
BEL
ME
1.HC

22-Mar-18
Driedaagse De Panne-Koksijde
BEL
WE
1.WWT

23-Mar-18
Record Bank E3 Harelbeke
BEL
ME
1.UWT

25-Mar-18
Gent-Wevelgem In Flanders Fields
BEL
WE
1.WWT

25-Mar-18
Gent-Wevelgem in Flanders Fields
BEL
ME
1.UWT

28-Mar-18
Dwars door Vlaanderen - A travers la Flandre
BEL
ME
1.UWT

28-Mar-18
Dwars door Vlaanderen / A travers la Flandre
BEL
WE
1.1

1-Apr-18
Ronde van Vlaanderen / Tour des Flandres
BEL
WE
1.WWT

1-Apr-18
Ronde van Vlaanderen - Tour des Flandres
BEL
ME
1.UWT

4-Apr-18
Scheldeprijs
BEL
ME
1.HC

8-Apr-18
Paris-Roubaix
FRA
ME
1.UWT

11-Apr-18
Brabantse Pijl
BEL
WE
1.1

11-Apr-18
De Brabantse Pijl - La Flèche Brabançonne
BEL
ME
1.HC

15-Apr-18
Amstel Gold Race
NED
ME
1.UWT

15-Apr-18
Amstel Gold Race Ladies Edition
NED
WE
1.WWT

15-Apr-18
Tro-Bro Léon
FRA
ME
1.1

18-Apr-18
La Flèche Wallonne Féminine
BEL
WE
1.WWT

18-Apr-18
La Flèche Wallonne
BEL
ME
1.UWT

22-Apr-18
Liège-Bastogne-Liège
BEL
ME
1.UWT

22-Apr-18
Liège-Bastogne-Liège Femmes
BEL
WE
1.WWT

----------


## OJ

Omloop Het Niueuwsblad sivuilla on kateva reittikatsaus. Sama loytyy tietty myos naisten kisalle.

Finaali taitaa olla sama kuin Ronden finaali ennen Oudenaardeen siirtoa.

----------


## Googol

Omloopin reitti on tosiaan muutettu aivan täysin, ja on nyt kokolalla mini-ex-Ronde. Muuttaa kisan dynamiikkaa varmasti aika paljon, enkä ole varma tykkäänkö, vaikka onhan se tietysti kiva, että Muur on ratkaisevassa osassa ainakin jossain kisassa.

----------


## Köfte

Kohtahan tuo nähdään :Hymy:  Muur kuuluu kyllä ehdottomasti tuon genren
olennaisiin osioihin. Koreassakin saavat passelisti taputeltua Olympian
kisakekkerit nippuun.
Kiitos OJ:lle vaivannäöstä kalenterin suhteen.

----------


## OJ

Sattuu hääpäivä olemaan tossa lauantaina, eli Omloopin tapittaminen telkkarista vaikuttaa just sopivalta ohjelmalta. Jukka Vastaranta oli muuten 18. Omloopissa mun häävuonna ja saman vuoden top-20 kuskeista mukana Mathew Hayman ja Marcus Burghardt. Hayman muuten täyttää 40-vuotta huhtikuun 20....noin niinkuin knoppitietona.

----------


## TomTom

Harmi ettei Sagan ole mukana. Mielenkiintoista on nähdä miten Wout van Aert pärjää. Aika hyvinhän se on niissä maantiekisoissa pärjännyt, mitä on ajanut, mutta nyt on kyllä astetta kovempi kisa.

----------


## OJ

Povaavat Woutista seuraavaa Boonenia...Tosin povaavat Tiesj Benootin olevan seuraava Boonen.

----------


## Munarello

Wout pysyi hyvin kärkiporukassa loppuun asti, mutta ei tainnut ihan lopussa enää potku riittää kun jäi lopulta kymmenen kärjen ulkopuolelle. Aikamoinen työvoitto Astanan miehelle, sillä aika "helpon" näköisesti pääsi loppukilsoilla irti kun ketään ei tuntunut kiinnostavan ajaa enää kiinni. Olisiko ollut jotain sen suuntaista, ettei ollut "tarpeeksi iso kisa" vai miksi moinen? Huomenna sitten K-B-K. Sohvapyöräilijän kulta-aika on alkanut!  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Näytti väsyneiltä kaikki. Iskutkin oli suht kevyitä. En nähnyt kuin lopun, mut oisko paukut jääneet matkalle.

----------


## PeeHoo

*Omloop Het Nieuwsblad 2018*

----------


## Munarello

Eissatn!  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Munarello

Parin tunnin päästä starttailee Italiassa *Strade Bianche*. ES-playerin:n ohjelmatiedoissa näkyy olevan seuraavat lähetykset: 13:25-14:25 naisten kilpailu (stream?) ja 15:00-16:30 miesten kilpailu (ES2). Nämä tietenkin ES:n tuntien voivat vielä muuttua ja mahdollisesti playerin puolella on mahdollisesti myös pidempi selostamaton streami. 

Itse kilpailusta voin spekuloida sen, että kilpailun alla on ollut tuollakin lunta maassa, mutta se on nyt ymmärtääkseni sulanut pois ja luvassa olisi pehmeän mutaisia santateitä. Sääennuste lupaa vesisadetta ja noin kymmenen asteen lämpötilaa. Lähtölistasta poimintana pikaisesti esim kovassa kevätkunnossa oleva Alejandro Valverde on mukana. Myös Wout van Aert ja Peter Sagan ovat mukana. Jussi Veikkanen näkyisi olevan FDJ:n D.S. tänään. Muuta huomioitavaa? Spekulointi alkakoon.

Lähtölistat:
miehet http://www.strade-bianche.it/wp-cont...enti-SB-ME.pdf
naiset http://www.strade-bianche.it/wp-cont...enti-SB-WE.pdf

----------


## villef

Viekö Kwiato kolmannen kerran?

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kukavaa

Naisten kisasta päätellen tulee Sienen nähtävyydet tutuiksi. Tunnin lähetyksestä ehkä 15 min liveä :Irvistys: 

edit. Yllättävän puhtaina tulevat maaliin.

----------


## Googol

Naiset taisi välttyä pahimmalta sateelta ja sektoreita oli vähemmän. Miehet ei näytä kovin puhtailta.

----------


## TomTom

WvA tuntuis olevan liekeissä. Loppunousu on sille kyllä paha, jos sinne asti kestää.
Mutta hienoa nähdä näitä cyclocrossin nuoria tähtiä näissä kisoissa. MvdP:n kanssa joudutaan kyllä odottelemaan Tokion jälkeiseen aikaan, ennen kuin isommin tiellä nähdään.

----------


## CamoN

Woutilla näyttää olevan hyvä meininki, mutta tämä taitaa kääntyä vielä kutkuttavan jännittäväksi. Itse Sagan nakkasi juuri isoa puuta uuniin kun 30km jäljellä.

----------


## OJ

Ei tarvii Woutin hävetä pätkääkään tossakaan seurassa. Hyvävoimaiselta näyttää tossa Berdetin kanssa ajaessaan, mutta ei kukaan ole tavoittelemattomissa kun on kymppi maaliin

offarina...ei vielä tässä kisassa ole paljon levyjarruja kärkikuskien pyörissä.

----------


## CamoN

> ei vielä tässä kisassa ole paljon levyjarruja kärkikuskien pyörissä.



Totesin ihan saman. On siellä jotain satunnaisia levyjarrupyöriä mm. Quick-Stepillä, mutta ei paljoa. Varmaan reitti on arvioitu niin korkealla todennäköisyydellä renkaita puhkovaksi, että on parempi pelata varman päälle kiekkovaihdoissa kuin tavoitella marginaalista etua laskuissa. Vaikka kelihän olisi aivan optimaalinen levyjarruille.

Tiesj Benoot taitaa mennä soolona lyhyissä vaatteissa (!) voittoon. Hurja äijä, tuolla näytti kuitenkin hengitys höyrystyvän hitaassa vauhdissa.

----------


## OJ

Oli se loppunousu Bardetin seurassa vielä liian hapokas Woutille. Paremmin kuitenkin kuljetti kun Stybarin tai Boomin siirtyessä nappuloilta kaljuille nakeille. En nähnyt hatkan lähtöä, mutta näkyi olleen Bardet/WvA aloittamassa hatkaa, eli ei pitäisi kenenkään tarvita vinkua peesailusta tms.

----------


## Munarello

Woutille varmaankin aika maksimisuoritus. Ei varmaan kukaan yllättynyt, ettei pysynyt loppumäessä Bardet:n mukana. Aika fantastista silti, että kaveri tulee krossikisoista ja laittaa maantiejampoille kunnolla kampoihin. Kelikin taisi olla tosi rankka kun voittoaika oli varttitunnin verran hitaampi kuin viime vuonna. Hieno kisa!

Edit: Eihän Wout edes erityisemmin peesaillut kuin isommissa mäissä. Vuoroveto näytti toimivan ihan kivasti. Jossainpäin intervepsiä muistaakseni skepuloitiin, että Wout olisi ehkä liian varovainen ja esim viime viikonloppuna olisi rohkeammilla otteilla voinut saada paremmankin lopputuloksen. Ehkä, ehkä ei. En tiedä.

----------


## Googol

> Kelikin taisi olla tosi rankka kun voittoaika oli varttitunnin verran hitaampi kuin viime vuonna.



175 km vs. 184 km.

----------


## Munarello

^Noniin. Olen pihalla kuin Peter Selin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

Keskinopeus vähän päälle 36 km/h, viime vuonna noin kilometri tunnissa nopeammin. Benoot oli maalissa muutama minuutti jälkeen hitaimman aikataulun. 

Naisien kilpailussa satoi jopa enemmän, olen nyt katsomassa Rain lähetystä: sataa koko ajan ja tiet tosi märkiä. Miehillä oli helpompaa lopussa, vaikka tietty yli viiden tunnin kilpailun aikana heilläkin oli tosi pahoja hetkiä. Naisilla ehkä vähän kylmempikin, kun kilpailu oli aamupäivällä. Niewiadoma (toinen maalissa jo kolmatta kertaa peräkkäin) sanoi, ettei sana 'helvetti' riitä kuvaamaan tämänpäiväistä kilpailua.

----------


## kukavaa

Ei menny ihan putkeen loppunousu Woutilla.
https://mobile.twitter.com/CyclingHu...071168/video/1

----------


## TurboKoo

Eikös tuossa joku tönäise Woutia —> joutuu nousemaan putkelle ja sen seurauksena molemmat reidet kramppaa. Ei ihmekään ettei ihan helpolla hyppää enää pyörän päälle.

----------


## kukavaa

En kyl tönäsyä näe. Eikös tuo melko keskellä kaadu ja yleisöön päin?

----------


## TurboKoo

https://gfycat.com/EnchantedCanineBluetonguelizard
Tässä näkyy paremmin

----------


## Munarello

Lotta Lepistön naamakirjasta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> https://gfycat.com/EnchantedCanineBluetonguelizard
> Tässä näkyy paremmin



Mun silmään näyttää siltä, että yrittävät työntää vauhtia, mutta vähän huonoin tuloksin.

----------


## r.a.i

https://mobile.twitter.com/WoutvanAe...80033350631430

Kramppi iski, ei muita selityksiä.

----------


## OJ

Voi krampatakin. 5 tuntia, 322 watin keskiteholla...https://www.strava.com/activities/1440390449/analysis

----------


## Munarello

Nonnih, Nokere Koerse menossa. Nyt ei löydy kivoja grafiikoita linkkailtavaksi. Twitterin mukaan Wout van Aert on käynyt kumollaan, en tiedä pystyykö jatkamaan.
https://www.nokerekoerse.be
https://twitter.com/nokerekoerse?ref...Fparcours-2018

Edit: reilut 70km maaliin ja kahdeksan ukkelin hatka on melkein viiden minuutin erolla irti. Keli näyttää suht hyvältä, aurinko paistaa eikä taida olla kovinkaan kylmä, mutta tuuli tuntuu olevan suht rapsakkaa.

Edit2: Wout jatkoi ja oli hyvin lopussa mukana.

Sunnuntaina "jyrähtää" kun ajetaan se "varma kevään merkki."  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Munarello

Härre guud mitkä letkut!

----------


## ristopee

Viittaat varmalla kevään merkillä varmaankin Milan-Sanremoon joka tosiaan ajetaan jo lauantaina.

----------


## CamoN

> Härre guud mitkä letkut!



Hieman huvittavaa erityisesti tässä yhteydessä. Aqua Blue on ollut markkinointipuheissaan liikuttavan huolestunut mm. etuvaihtajan ilmanvastuksesta, mutta samalla voi näköjään kasata pyörät ihan pitkin v*ttua.

----------


## Munarello

> Viittaat varmalla kevään merkillä varmaankin Milan-Sanremoon joka tosiaan ajetaan jo lauantaina.



Arvelinkin, että pieleen menee mutta en silti "jaksanut" tarkistaa minä päivänä se todella ajetaan.

Noh avaan spekulaatiot. Veikkaan, että ensin hierotaan viisi tuntia ja kisa ratkeaa Poggion mäessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Veikkaan, että ensin hierotaan viisi tuntia ja kisa ratkeaa Poggion mäessä.



Tai kuka ei jäädy jo ennen sitä... Siinä sitä hieromista kerrakseen. Tuossa vuoden 2013 kisasta mallia.  :Hymy: 



Jännä nähdä kuka nyt jaksaa lähteä Saganin peesiin Poggiolla.

----------


## Munarello

Näin pari vuotta sitten näihin aikoihin unta, jossa pähkäilin että pitäisiköhän pakata fillari autoon ja hurauttaa Alppien ylitse Italiaan tarkoituksena osallistua Milano-San Remoon. Tiesin toki, että se on ammattilaisten kilpailu, mutta arvelin ettei ne ehkää huomaisi, koska ollaan kuitenkin Italiassa.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Sääennuste lupaa vesisadetta, joka San Remon suunnalla loppuisi. Eikä pitäisi olla kovinkaan kylmä tai tuulinen keli joten lumisateesta ei pelkoa.  :Hymy:  Mitä nyt webbikameroita tsekkailin, niin Milanossa näyttää todellakin vettä jonkin verran satavan ja San Remossa on märkää mutta poutaista.

----------


## CamoN

Takuuvarma kevään merkki näyttää olevan käynnissä. Kelissä ei kuitenkaan ole mitään keväistä, seitsemästä tunnista varmaan kuusi tuntia ja 50 minuuttia varpaat jäässä. Tai voisihan tuo sade tulla toki räntänäkin.

Saa nähdä kuka kestää olosuhteet ja ketkä ei.

----------


## OJ

Cav katollaan. Veti aika hyvin lähes suorin vartaloin.

----------


## OJ

Hyvää mopon peesiä...

----------


## buhvalo

> Cav katollaan. Veti aika hyvin lähes suorin vartaloin.



Cav:n aika hypätä rollattorille, vrt kuvainnollisesti,toivottavasti ok. Sagan vie.

----------


## buhvalo

ja fak:t päälle. nibali.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Oli kyllä hieno finaali, enkä livelähetyksessä ainakaan mitään kovin törkeää mopopeesiä huomannut. Nibali on kova, ja kun pelotonissa oli lähinnä kapteeneita, eivät vaan pystyneet sopimaan kiinni ajamisesta.

Cavendish toivottavasti kunnossa, mutta pannutti kyllä niin nöösisti, että parempi vetäytyä kiikkustuoliin. Jos nipottaa että ei varoitettu ja vaarallista, niin nauran paskaiset naurut.

----------


## OJ

Se mopo ajoi kyllä liian lähellä sen jälkeen kun Nibs irtosi. On ollut vuosia kun mopot on vedetty kauas pois. Mutta...hyvä nähdä soolo poggiolta. Oliko viimeinen Cancellara joskus 10-vuotta sitten?

----------


## buhvalo

Italia, ei varmaan kenellekään ylläri että saavat apua. En olisi ikänä veikannut nibalia voittamaan MSRää. Ylläreitä tulee satunnaisesti, kun ajoitukset kohdillaan.

----------


## Sanna04

Minuu nyt vähän ärsyttää tänä somen ja nopean tiedonkulun aikakautena, että Cavendishista ei vieläkään taida olla mitään lisäinfoa missään? Talli lupasi twitterissä tiedottaa heti kun jotain tiedotettavaa on, mutta ei kai siellä nyt tarvii kaikkien kokeiden tuloksia jäädä odottamaan? Lähinnä nyt joku päivitys "Cavendish on sairaalassa/ei hengenvaaraa/menee vielä tarkempiin tutkimuksiin/kävelee omin jaloin/on tajuissaan" jne. olisi nyt parempi kuin ei mitään. Tai sitten tulee joskus puolenyön aikaan päivitys, että tajuttomana sairaalassa ja katotaan herääkö... kuitenkin kuski, jonka vointi varmasti kiinnostaa ja etenkin kun kolari oli noin pahan näköinen eikä siitä juuri muuta näkynyt kuin komea otb, paitsi että taisi se kuitenkin tajuissaan siinä maassa olla kun kyljelleen siinä tais vääntäytyä?

----------


## Köfte

Nibbe oli kovin, lähelle tulivat (näin viimeiset 5 min töllöstä)
Kuutioin muut tapahtumat myöhemmin.

----------


## fiber

Minusta se oli hieno veto ja hyvin mitoitettu. Taitaa olla Italiassa isommat juhlat tänä iltana!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Cavendishilla ei mitään hengenvaarallista vaan kylkiluun murtuma samalla puolella mitä Tirenno - Adriaticossa jo yhteen tuli ja mahdollinen vaurio nilkan nivelsiteessä sekä erinäisiä mustelmia ja hiertymiä. Jotakuinkin näin tulkitsin. Joku muu korjatkoon jos tulkitsin väärin.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Se mopo ajoi kyllä liian lähellä sen jälkeen kun Nibs irtosi. On ollut vuosia kun mopot on vedetty kauas pois. Mutta...hyvä nähdä soolo poggiolta. Oliko viimeinen Cancellara joskus 10-vuotta sitten?



Minua ei kyllästytä ihmetellä sitä miten ihmismuisti kykenee muuttamaan tapahtumien kulkua eikä sitä miten eri tavalla ihmiset voivat nähdä samat tapahtumat. Enkä lakkaa ihmettelemästä sitä miten urheilutapahtumien seuraajiin saattaa vaikuttaa se millainen käsitys heillä jostain urheilijasta on ja ketä he kannattavat tai kenestä eivät syystä toisesta pidä.

The Inner Ringillä on mainio graafinen esitys siitä miten kaukaa maalista ratkaiseva liike on tehty:



Cancellaran voittovuosi oli 2008 ja hän iski kaksi kilometriä maalista eikä jo Poggiolla. Viimeisten 20 vuoden aikana pisin isku tapahtui 2012 ja sen teki eräs Vincenzo Nibali jolta vei loppukirissä voiton häntä seurannut Simon Gerrans.


Ja mitä tulee esitettyyn väitteeseen Nibalin hyötymisestä moottoripyörän peesistä tai peräti hänelle tarkoituksella annetusta vetoavusta, yritän ymmärtää sen pyöräilyyn tunteella suhtautuvan ja tapahtumiin voimakkaasti eläytyvän katsojan ensinäkemyksenä, josta hän myöhemmin loppuratkaisun kenties uudelleen katsottuaan ymmärtää luopua koska havaitsee sen itsekin naurettavaksi.

Uskallan kuitenkin väittää että aika moni näistä "moposta" avautuneista olisi ollut sitä mieltä että se saakeli moottoripyörä oli tiellä ja ainoastaan hidasti, jos karkulainen olisi ollut heidän suosikkinsa tai edes joku muu kuin Messinan hai :Cool:

----------


## TERU

Jännittävimpiä loppuja mitä olen katsonut enkä pienintäkään havaintoa tuntenut peesiavusta. Samaistuin totaalisesti Nibalin ajoon viimeisten kilometrien aikana. Pitkillä putkilla kuvatessa välimatkat aika ajoin lyhenevät, lopussa pääjoukko väliin näytti olevan takapyörässä jo kiinni, kun taas väliin etumatkaa oli. On noi loput hienoja päättyivätpä massakiriin tai tällaiseen soololoppuun!

----------


## kuovipolku

Olemme saaneet nähdä yhden tämän vuosituhannen hienoimmista loppuratkaisuista ja ensimmäisen Poggiolta maaliin asti kantaneen irtioton 24 vuoteen - ja joillakin on siitä kaikesta päällimäisenä vain jonkinlainen mielipide siitä että moottoripyörän vetoapu oli se joka merkitsi eniten kisan loppuratkaisun kannalta ellei peräti nostanut väärää miestä voittajaksi!

Voisivat vaikka edes palauttaa muistiinsa miltä esimerkiksi kolmen edellisen vuoden 5-6 viimeistä kilometriä ovat näyttäneet ja miettiä hetken miltä ne ovat voineet näyttää sen silmissä joka on halunnut nähdä kärjessä ajavan saavan moottoripyörän vetoapua...





PS Caleb Ewanin loppukiri oli sekin uskomattoman komea ja kisa olisi saanut arvoisensa voittajan hänestäkin!

----------


## Munarello

Myös Greipel kaatui ja on sairaslomalla solisluuvamman takia. 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/grei...injury-report/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kiinnosti tuo mopojuttu sen verran, että soitin Selinin Peterille. Hän ei nähnyt asiassa mitään kummallista. Näin tehdään joka kerta riippumatta siitä, kuka iskee irti. Siellä niitä pyörii kuvaamassa ja muutenkin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Aivan. Iso osa lopusta on kapeaa ja mutkikasta, jolloin televisiota varten on pakko kuvata varsin läheltä  - mutta yleensähän silloin ollaan sitä mieltä että moottoripyörä on mutkissa hitaampi. Viimeiset vajaat kolme kilometria mennään leveämpää ja suorempaa, jolloin kuvataan kauempaa tai sivusta - ja niin nytkin.

Ongelma vain oli että monille Nibali (1) oli Nibali, mies joka tuli talliauton vetämänä mäkeä hirmuvauhtia ylös Vueltassa, (2) ei ollut joku muu kuin Nibali ja joka olisi voittanut jos Nibali ei olisi onnistunut pitämään johtoaan tai (3) oli italialainen ja italialaisethan tunnetaan.

----------


## TERU

Katsoin eilen uusintana Eurosport 2 tv-kanavalta noin tunnin lähetyksen ihan sillä ajatuksella, että nyt tiedossa lopputulos ja olisko näkynyt vippaskonsteja kuten P. Selin joistakin filungeista sanoo. Irtioton yhteydessä kuvaava moottoripyörä näytti todellakin väliin olevan kuvatessaan liian lähellä, mutta sekin luultavimmin johtui enempi optisesta harhasta, kun kuvaavat pitkillä putkilla. Tuossa kuin muutoinkin kuvauksen loppuosalla ei voinut olla vaikutusta tulokseen. Hieno matshi!

----------


## PeeHoo

> Cavendishilla ei mitään hengenvaarallista vaan kylkiluun murtuma samalla puolella mitä Tirenno - Adriaticossa jo yhteen tuli ja mahdollinen vaurio nilkan nivelsiteessä sekä erinäisiä mustelmia ja hiertymiä. Jotakuinkin näin tulkitsin. Joku muu korjatkoon jos tulkitsin väärin.



Cavendishin kauden aloitus on ollut todella ikävä.

----------


## fiber

Katsoin MSR:n lopun uudestaan. Bahrain-Meridan apukuskit ovat hyvin jyvällä tehtävästään, kun Nibali lähtee. He himmaavat yhden napsun ja siirtyvät limittäin/vierekkäin. Muut taitavat miettiä sekunnin mitä tapahtui, miten reagoidaan ja ennen kaikkea kuka lähtee tekemään töitä. Moto on useaan otteeseen aika lähellä ja antaa vetoapua, mutta ei tuo nyt ainutkertaisen räikeää ole. Tiimi pelasi hyvin, ja muut kyttäilivät toisiaan. Vittoria epica!

----------


## OJ

Saanko Nibalifanien niskavillat vielä pahemmin pystyyn jos sanon ettei Nibali mennyt kovin kovaa alamäkeen kun takaa-ajajat ottivat kiinni laskussa?

Hyvä pointti Cancesta...mulla oli lähes kristallinkirkas muistikuva Cancen huiputtaneen Poggion ensimmäisenä ja menneen yksinään maaliin asti.

----------


## buhvalo

2k ennen loppua pääjoukko arpoi hetken (Sagan laskun jäljiltä keulassa, joku Sky ja joku Sunweb) vetovuoroja ja se riitti. Oliko tuossa Nibalin edessä lähietäisyydellä motoa kuin loppusuoralla hetken. Niin vähän ettei livenä edes noteerannut.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei tarvinnut olla erityisesti Nibalifani että niskavillat nousivat pystyyn - riitti että oli *kaiken* hienon ja rohkean maantiepyöräilyn ystävä (eikä Nibali ollut omalla inhokkilistalla ainakaan kärkipäässä)!

Mä en kovaa ja kilpaa ja alamäkeä ajamisesta tiedä mitään, mutta olen tykönäni ajatellut että Poggiolta alas tullessa mäki on niin mutkainen että kovin kovaa meneminen vaatii jatkuvia täyskiihdytyksiä ulos mutkista. Nibalilla ehkä ei ollut niihin enää aivan samaa potkua irtiottonsa jälkeen?

Tai oliko jopa niin että hän mahdollisesti pyrki jättämään jotain viimeisen reilun kahden kilometrin tasaiselle osuudelle?  Eli käytti hyvän laskutaitonsa siihen että sai kaiken mahdollisen "ilmaisen vauhdin" ja pystyi sen ansiosta "palautumaan" häviämättä kuitenkaan liian monta sekuntia takaa-ajajilleen?


PS On Nibalista, joistain hänen tempauksistaan, lausunnoistaan, naamataulustaan tai mistä nyt kukin muodostaa oman käsityksensä jostain kuskista mitä mieltä tahansa, niin onhan hän saavutuksiltaan ylivoimaisesti "kompliitein"! Kenellä muulla olisi edes sinnepäin vastaavasti sekä suurten ympäriajojen voitot että eri monumenttien voitot?

----------


## OJ

Paras MSR finaali toi oli mun mielestä, varsinkin kun siellä oli kaiken huipuksi villin kortin kuski sekoittamassa Poggion lopussa. Jos loppukevät menee samoilla raiteilla, niin nojatuoliproffaa hemmoitellaan. 

Nibalia erikseen fanittamatta voi todeta, että arvostan enemmän kuin joitain ns. "sukupolven parhaita" ammattilaisia. Nibali on GT JA monumenttivoittaja, eikä edes minkään mäkimonumentin vaan kirimiesten monumentin voittaja. Roubaixin voittoa ei varmaankaan tule, mutta onhan sitä tossa jo meriittejä.

----------


## Googol

> Saanko Nibalifanien niskavillat vielä pahemmin pystyyn jos sanon ettei Nibali mennyt kovin kovaa alamäkeen kun takaa-ajajat ottivat kiinni laskussa?



Poggio on aika jarruta-kiihdytä alamäki, joka näin sohvalta katsottuna vaatii lähinnä jarrutustekniikkaa ja tehoja kiihdytykseen. Varsinkin kuivalla siinä on aika vaikea tehdä suurta eroa, varsinkin kun sitä on varmasti kaikki treenanneet ja katsoneet videolta. Ei siinä Cancellarakaan ketään ainakaan peesistä pudottanut. En tosin äkkiseltään osaa Nibalin parasta osa-aluetta laskuissa sanoa, mutta ehkä hyvillä laskijoilla on kuitenkin keskinopeissa mutkissa parhaat mahdollisuudet tehdä eroa. Toisaalta myös on aika tunnettu asia, että sprintterithän siellä gruppettossa niitä laskuja kaikista kovimmin tulevat.

----------


## fiber

Ei Nibalin laskeminen näyttänyt erityisen nopealta. Huomasin sitten laskun loppuvaiheessa saman kuin OJ, että pääjoukko sai pari sekuntia kiinni, vaikka sielläkin välillä vähän arvottiin mitä tekisi ja kuka. Olisiko Messinan mies koittanut säästellä hiukan tasaiselle? 2,7 km ennen maalia veikkasin, että tulee ajetuksi kiinni.

Kiinnostavaa nähdä kuinka VN pärjää Flanderissa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Nibali on juuri kertonut seuraavaksi tavoitteekseen LBL:n voiton. Entisestään hänellä on kisasta kakkossija.

----------


## OJ

> Kiinnostavaa nähdä kuinka VN pärjää Flanderissa.



Onko Nibali ajanut mitään mukulakiviklassikkoja vai onko samalla tulossa kivitie debyytti?

----------


## Googol

> Onko Nibali ajanut mitään mukulakiviklassikkoja vai onko samalla tulossa kivitie debyytti?



Ei ainuttakaan, ainakaan ProCyclingStatsin mukaan, paitsi Tourin mukulakivet ja jos 2013 Roma Maximassa oli jotain.

----------


## Googol

Johan on E3 Harelbeke. Reilu 100 kilometriä ennen maalia kasa jätti suurimman osan pelotonista jälkeen ja Quick-Step laittoi kaasun pohjaan. Nyt Terpstra ja Lampaert vetävät paritempoa kärjessä ja seuraavassa porukassakin on riittävästi miehiä merkkaamaan jokaisen takaa-ajoyrityksen.

----------


## SSGT-92

E3 Harelbeke kisassa Niki Terpstra otti voiton ; https://www.cyclingstage.com/e3-hare...sults-e3-2018/

----------


## villef

Oli kyllä hieno viimeinen 50km mitä pääsi kattomaan!

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## CamoN

Olipahan tosiaan mahtava ajo Terpstralta, vaikka voittanut joukkue ei sinänsä yllättänyt. Quick-Stepin rosterihan on lähes kuin mukulakivien all-stars.

Mahtoikohan E3 enteillä loppukevään klassikkojen kalustovalintoja. Ei osunut silmään ainuttakaan levyjarrua. Spessukuskit taisi olla kaikki Tarmac SL6:lla liikkeellä, eli ei mitään kummempaa pyörämalleissakaan. Jotkut takarenkaat näytti aika leveiltä, olisiko siellä 24-26mm tuubien joukossa ollut muutamilla takana 28mm. Oikeastaan ainut erikoisempi tekninen yksityiskohta oli Terpstran ajolasien sangat kypärän hihnaston alla.

----------


## plr

> Ei osunut silmään ainuttakaan levyjarrua.



Ei niistä taida saada etua tuon tyyppisissä kisoissa. Varsinkin mukulakiviklassikoissa menee renkaita puhki. Pitää olla valmius ottaa vastaan varakiekko myös neutraalihuollosta, jos ei oma huoltoauto ole vieressä ja vaihto pitää olla nopea.

----------


## fiber

Mohoric näytti todella tyytyväiseltä kolmossijaansa Katalonian maalissa eilen  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Kuules kaveri, tässä ketjussa puhutaan klassikoista! Ei pienemmistä pyöräkisoista, ei edes World Tour -tason etappiajoista!

Joo, niinhän siinä saattaa käydä kun on (tiimin tiedottajan sanoin) "completely focused" ettei kuule mitä SD radiossa sanoo. Lupauksia täynnä ammattilaiseksi nopeasti noussut kuski joka vihdoin alkaa lunastaa niitä!

PS Milloin viimeksi Kataloniassa on jouduttu lyhentämään kaksi osuutta tai siirtämään kahden osuuden maalit liian talvisen sään takia?

PPS Huomenna olisi taas oikea *klassikko*!

----------


## fiber

Totta, my bad! Mi scusi! Väärä ketju! Curved chain!

Huomista odotellen.

----------


## Munarello

Jaa niin juu, olikos sen Mohoricin tapauksessa kyseessä niin sanotut veikkaset eli luuli voittaneensa? 

Takaisin aiheeseen eli huomenna siis Gent-Wevelgem. Alustan vähäisellä osaamisellani skepulaatiot seuraavilla spekseillä. Ukkeleilla kisamatkaa 251km, joista eka puolisko melko tasaista. Sitten onkin luvassa melkein tusinan verran mäkiä ja oliko kolme "trendikästä gg-pätkääkin" reitillä.  :Hymy:  Naisten kisamatka on 143km ja viime vuotista voittoaan on mukana puolustamassa tietenkin Lotta Lepistö. Selinin Peter kertoili telkkarissa semmoista, että Fincyclingin nuorten poppookin on mukana, varmaankin nuorten lähdössä. Tälle löytyi vahvistus Fincyclingin naamakirjasta. Sääennuste lupailee noin +12 astetta lämmintä ja maltillisia tuulia. Miesten lähtölistasta nopeasti silmäilemällä QSF:n porukka näyttää armottoman kovalta tälläkin kertaa ja krossimestari Wout van Aert on myöskin mukana. Veikkaan, että Wout on jälleen kärkikahinoissa vaikka voitto jäänee tälläkin kertaa saavuttamatta. Peter Sagan on näissä aina suosikki. On siellä myös Kristoffin tapaisia kirimiehiä mukana, mutta olisikohan vaan liian vaativa reitti heille?

----------


## OJ

Missä Lotta? Heräsin ajoissa katsomaan naisten kisaa eikä Lottaa näy keulaporukassa.

----------


## OJ

Veikkaan, että Matthews vie Wevelgemin.

----------


## plr

Hieno loppukiri Saganilta.

----------


## CamoN

Jep, käy pyöriä sääliksi kun nuo huippumiehet avaa kirin, ei näytä haittaavan vaikka olisi ajettu 250 kilometriä melkolailla kovaa. Saganilla on nykyään hämmästyttävän hyvä vainu tuollaiseen tasapäiseen kiritilanteeseen, jossa kukaan ei pääse ratsastamaan omalla junallaan. Olisihan Viviani sen vienyt jos olisivat lähteneet vierekkäin, mutta Sagan avasi oman kirinsä juuri oikealla hetkellä. Ei ollut kenelläkään mitään sanottavaa enää kolmen sekunnin kiihdyttämisen jälkeen.

----------


## Köfte

Sagan, tuo pyöräilyn Zlatan :Hymy:  En fanita, mutta pakko myöntää,
notta kova äijä on. Aika/ikä kypsyttävät hyväksi.

----------


## OJ

> Jep, käy pyöriä sääliksi kun nuo huippumiehet avaa kirin, ei näytä haittaavan vaikka olisi ajettu 250 kilometriä melkolailla kovaa. Saganilla on nykyään hämmästyttävän hyvä vainu tuollaiseen tasapäiseen kiritilanteeseen, jossa kukaan ei pääse ratsastamaan omalla junallaan. Olisihan Viviani sen vienyt jos olisivat lähteneet vierekkäin, mutta Sagan avasi oman kirinsä juuri oikealla hetkellä. Ei ollut kenelläkään mitään sanottavaa enää kolmen sekunnin kiihdyttämisen jälkeen.



Sagan kertoili haastattelussa, että oli helpoin kisa viimeiseen kolmeen vuoteen vaikka vauhtia oli ihan hyvin. Keli ei kuulemma ollut niin paha kuin edellisillä kerroilla.

----------


## CamoN

Niinhän se sanoi ja heti tuli mieleen, mahtaako ammattilaiset nähdä tuollaisen pitkän yhden päivän kilpailun ”helppouden” samalla tavalla kuin tällainen tavan tallaaja. Ainakin itselle tuollainen vaihtelevalle reitillä ajettava kilpailu olisi helpoimmillaan silloin kun vauhdinpito on reipasta koko ajan. Siellä viettää vähiten aikaa, keskittyminen pysyy olennaisessa ja sumppuuntumisen riskit on pienimmillään belgialaisilla kärrypoluilla.

Olosuhteet oli varmaan parhaat mitä on hetkeen ollut, lopussa vähän sivutuulta mutta tällä kertaa ketään ei puhallettu (!) ojaan.

----------


## Warlord

Sagan on kyllä ilmiömäinen sijoittuja kisan lopun lähestyessä.

----------


## PekkaO

Pian alkaa valmistautuminen sunnuntain Rondeen. Naisten kisa näkyy näemmä streamina face bookin kautta (ja Cambridge analysoi?). Lotta tallilistan perusteella mukana. Miesten Ronde sitten kaiketi Eurosportilta. Dwars door Vlaanderen huomenna lämmittelynä. Ostoslistalle belgialaista janojuomaa. Vaimo kyläilemään. Sagan, van Avermaet, Gilbert?

----------


## CamoN

Sagan on varmaan vedonlyöjien ylivoimainen suosikki. Mikäli muut ei merkkaa häntä yhtään tarkemmin eikä satu haavereita, hän on varmaan ihan perusteltu voittajasuosikki.

----------


## VesaP

Eurosport 1 HD:

Su 1.4. klo 10.30 - 11.15 Across Flanders (mikä lieneekään alkupläjäys itse kisalle)
Su 1.4. klo 11.15 - 18.15 Ronde van Vlaanderen (vaatimaton 7h lähetys!!)

----------


## OJ

Ronden alku voi olla varsin viihdyttävää kun yrittävät saada hatkaa aikaiseksi.

----------


## Köfte

Toivottavasti anoppilassa näkyy vielä €sport tuolloin. Käppyrät kun ottavat aina
talvilajipoliittisen määräaikaisen.

----------


## OJ

Hiljaista on klassikkoketjussa. DDV meni Yves Lampaertille, eli QS näkyy olevan taas aika kovassa tikissä. WvA kolaroi lippumiehen kanssa, mutta ainakin Wout selvisi säikähdyksellä.

Viikonlopuksi lupaavat sadetta ja noin 10 asteen lampoa, eli ei ihan viime vuosien kuivien kisojen kelia luvassa.

----------


## Pesonito

Gilbertin kisalta vaikuttaa. Oli sen verran terävässä iskussa E3-Harelbekessä. 
Hauska nähdä miten Nibali pärjää ja toivottavasti pärjää vaikka ei kuulemma muuta teekään kun peesaa moottoripyöriä ja roiku talliautoissa.

----------


## Köfte

Saa nähdä, toivottavasti Nibali pärjää; Gilbertillä on "kotietu" :Hymy:

----------


## Mik@

> Eurosport 1 HD:
> 
> Su 1.4. klo 10.30 - 11.15 Across Flanders (mikä lieneekään alkupläjäys itse kisalle)
> Su 1.4. klo 11.15 - 18.15 Ronde van Vlaanderen (vaatimaton 7h lähetys!!)



Tuo yhteensä lähes 8 tunnin rupeama on kyllä selostajalle melkoinen urakka, mutta Selin onkin kestävyysurheiluselostuksen kuningas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PeeHoo

Flanderin ympäriajossa viime vuonna hieno maaliintulo Gilbertillä.

----------


## villef

En mistään löytänyt tietoa Valgrenistä, mutta taisi saada ainakin pintahaavaa ihan kiitettävästi DVVssä.. Onko jollain parempaa tietoa?

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

Ei ole parempaa tietoa, mutta ei ainakaan Valgrenin twitter-sivulla ole mitään sen suuntaista, että olisi mennyt rikki. Taisi olla muutenkin rankka kisa, kun katsoo tuloslistaa: DNF-statuksella on piiiitkä lista nimiä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Frosty

> En mistään löytänyt tietoa Valgrenistä, mutta taisi saada ainakin pintahaavaa ihan kiitettävästi DVVssä.. Onko jollain parempaa tietoa?
> 
> Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Oli tänään reilun kahden ja puolen tunnin lenkillä.

----------


## Munarello

> Tuo yhteensä lähes 8 tunnin rupeama on kyllä selostajalle melkoinen urakka, mutta Selin onkin kestävyysurheiluselostuksen kuningas!



Tuumailin mielessäni, että toivottavasti Peterillä on joku kaveri mukana selostuskopissa ettei tarvitse sentään yksin löpistä seitsemää tuntia. Ennakkotieto kertoo, että ei tarvitse. Mikä on parempaa kuin Selin selostamassa ammattipyöräilyä? No tietenkin kaksi Seliniä selostamassa ammattipyöräilyä!  :Hymy: 

"Lähetyksen selostaa Peter Selin. Asiantuntijana on Christian Selin."
https://www.eurosport.fi/pyoraily/mo...16/story.shtml

----------


## OJ

WvA kiipesi Paterbergia kuin pieni orava. Eiköhän tästä vielä hyvä kisa muodostu. Katsotaan mikä porukka on kasassa Koppenbergin jälkeen.

----------


## OJ

Kerma kohonnut pintaan. Sagan näyttää siltä, että olisi sunnuntain kahvilenkillä kumitossujen kanssa. Saa nähdä onko habitus merkki hyvästä vai huonosta jalasta. QS on kyllä keulaporukassa monen kovan kuskin voimin, eli tulosta pitäisi tulla. Oliver Naesen tappeli takaisin kärkeen kolarinsa jälkeen kun oli Muurilla noin minuutin perässä.

----------


## OJ

Ei katkennut kuminauha vielä Boonenbergillä...

----------


## Sanna04

Olen vaikuttunut Wout van Aertista. Jatkuvasti mukana menossa ja maalissa sijoitus 9. Ei paha!

----------


## pihalla

Ronde ei petä koskaan - vahvin voittaa.

----------


## Köfte

Hieno esitys Terpstralta, myös joukkue antoi tukea himmaamalla :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Soolovoitot on erityisen hienoja klassikoissa, mutta jotenkin vielä merkittävämpiä niistä tekee kovimpien ammattilaisten tyyli tiukimmilla hetkillä. Terpstran ajo näytti pelkästään tehokkaalta, siinä ei ollut tippaakaan minkäänlaista pinnistämisen vaikutelmaa vaikka polkimella oli varmasti 110% yritys. Naisissa van der Breggen oli vielä viilipyttymäisempi. Vaikutti siltä että vältti hengittämistä suun kautta mopokameran ollessa vieressä, ettei kilpailijoiden DS:t saisi kimmoketta kannustaa omiaan kovempaan takaa-ajoon.

Mahtaa olla aika hienoa, kun on treenannut kuukausia tai vuosia mm. kevätklassikko yhtenä päätavoitteena. Sitten kilpailupäivänä siinä yhteislähtökilpailun kaaoksessakin kaikki palaset osuu kohdalleen, ja pääsee suorittamaan parin kympin aika-ajon ylhäisessä yksinäisyydessä.

Kummasti muuten naisilta näyttää onnistuvan kilpaileminen levyjarrupyörillä samoilla reiteillä samana päivänä miesten kanssa. Tarkempaa tilastollista tutkimusta tekemättä heittäisin, että eilen naisten pelotonissa kärkijoukkueista 2/3 ajoi levyjarruilla, pienemmistä joukkueista 1/3 ja koko peloton oli 50/50. Miesten puolella yksikään joukkue ei tainnut olla liikenteessä levyjarruilla?

----------


## paaton

Se alku oli hieno. Tersptra yritti saada iskun tehnyttä nibalia mukaan paritempoon, mutta eihän nibalilla tainnut ollakkaan jalkaa. Mietti varmaan hetken ja päätti että hitot, mennään sitten yksin.

----------


## marco1

Nibali tais vaan kokeilla jalkaa kun starttaa tänään Pais Vascoon? CN:n haastattelussa totesi kuitenkin näin: "_when Terpstra he came up to me, all I could do was try to stay on his wheel because honestly, he was riding at a really very high rhythm. Then my legs said no."_

----------


## TERU

Kokeneita ei kakkosija liioin kiinnosta, nuorelle kuskille sekin on makia. Se tuosta eilisestä matsista.

----------


## heeman

Kannatti Pedersenin tsempata kakkossijalle. Tuli heti jatkosopparia vuoteen 2020 asti.
Hurjassa kunnossa kaverit, kun Nibali ja Kwiatkowski ainakin ajavat parasta aikaa baskimaalla.

----------


## Munarello

Tämän hetken suurin kysymys taitaa olla, sataako Ranskassa Sunnuntaina?  :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

Ennusteen mukaan ei pitäisi sataa.

----------


## PatilZ

> Ennusteen mukaan ei pitäisi sataa.



Kyllä on mieletön meno Quick Stepillä. Nyt Jakobsen vakuuttavaan voittoon. Minesko voitto tiimille tämä Scheldeprijs oli? 

Nyt satoi. 

Kittel putos rengasrikon takia alle 15 km maalista eikä jaksanut tiimikaverien kyydissä takaisin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munarello

^Tuomareilta varsin jämäkkä päätös diskata se ainakin parinkymmenen ajajan porukka, joka surautti tasoristeyksessä päin punaista. Oppisikohan nuo lopulta jossain vaiheessa..?

----------


## jonkkis

Löytyyköhän täältä netistä VeToon laatimat hienot kirjoitukset kevätklassikoista, jotka julkaistiin Fillarilehdessä muutama vuosi sitten? Olisi hienoa lukea ne uudelleen taas, kun näitä klassikoita ajetaan.

----------


## Munarello

Tässä lyhykäinen alustus huomista Paris-Roubaixia varten. Miesten kilpailumatka on siis 257km, jonka varrella on 29 kivitieosuutta (pavé) ja olikos niiden yhteenlaskettu mitta noin 50km? Tämänhetkinen sääennuste lupailee huomiselle Pariisiin noin 20 astetta lämmintä ja mahdollisesti satunnaisia sadekuuroja. Tuulen suunta olisi etelästä pohjoiseen noin 10km/h voimakkuudella. Eurosport 1 näyttää kisaa ennakkotietojen mukaan 12-18:30 ja selostuskopissa käsittääkseni ovat Ronden tapaan Selinien voimakaksikko. Itse kilpailun kulusta voin vain arvailla, että todennäköisesti QS-F lähtee jälleen vahvalla porukalla ja muut rimpuilee mukana miten pystyvät. Sagan ja van Avermaet ovat etukäteen haastajia, mutta mikähän Saganin todellinen kondis mahtaa olla? Viikko sitten ainakaan ei riittänyt puhtia lopussa sooloilla irti porukoista. Spekulointi alkakoon!

----------


## Laroute

^Ja sitten se tärkein huomisesta, eli onko tietoa missä voisi netissä seurata kisaa?

----------


## carp

https://fi.eurosportplayer.com/ (6,99€/kk)

----------


## Superflyer

Quick-Stepiä on kyllä vaikea päihittää, jos pääsevät tuttuun tapaan dominoimaan kärkeen. Heillä on heittää kärkeen ainakin Terpstra, Gilbert ja Stybar (ja joku muu vielä?). Terpstra sanoi hollantilaismedialle olleensa Ronden jälkeen kaksi päivää "aivan kanttuvei". Tiedä miten nopeasti tuollaiset supersankarit palautuvat, mutta luulenpa että kovin terä miehestä puuttuu vielä sunnuntaina. Lisäksi Terpstra vaikuttaa ottavan vähän menestyspaineita nyt.

Jos Quick-Step saa homman nappiin, niin veikkaankin voittajaksi Gilbertiä, joka vaikutti olevan rennommin liikkeellä. Jos muut tiimit pääsevät niskan päälle ja pakka niin sanotusti hajoaa, Saganilla on loistava tilaisuus nousta salakavalasti keulille.

----------


## JaniM

http://tiz-cycling.stream/

----------


## OJ

QS asemissa kun on noin kymppi Arenbergiin. Hiljalleen pääjoukon keulilla aletaan antamaan remmiä ja pääjoukko on laitettu nätisti jonoon. 

Sivuhuomiona. Van Hooydonckin veljenpoika on kisassa mukana BMC:n tiimissä. Pyöräily on sukuvika.

Mä katon klassikkoni Sporzalta Chrome/Hola combon avulla.

----------


## OJ

No nyt! Meneekö Gil Pertti päätyyn asti?

----------


## marco1

Nallekarkit kärkeen.

----------


## PatilZ

Sagan lähti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OJ

No nyt alko kilvanajo. Peter the Great keulilla, boy wonder ei kenenkään maalla ja Mapei jahtaa.

Wout ajaa kuin wanha klasarikuski. Ei mitään peesikärpästelyä tai muuta nyhväämistä ja tällä menolla on tulossa top-10 sijoitus.

----------


## Superflyer

Ja sinne perään lähti Terpstrakin! Gil Pertti jäi näköjään matkasta, harmi vain...

----------


## OJ

Edellinen Roubaixin voittanut sateenkaaripaita taisi olla Hinault...

----------


## Superflyer

Ja millonka viimeksi voittaja korjasi stemminsä kesken ajon? Aikamoinen kuski tuo Sagan, kun polkee kärjessä ja vääntää samalla osia kuntoon.

----------


## marco1

Nallekarkit esiin.

----------


## Merckx

Vähän ottaa päähän että pappa selinillä täytyy aina olla joku suosikki kisassa ja selostus värittyy sen mukaan. Pitäisi olla selostajan aika puolueeton!

----------


## JohannesP

Sivusilmällä katoin kisan, mutta meni täysin ohi tämä että yhtä oltaisiin suosittu. Joka lajissahan ne suosituimmat urheilijat saa eniten huomiota. Kuvakulmien ohjaaja näytti enemmän ohjaavan kenestä puhutaan. Hyvää tasavahvaa selostamista eikä itselläni kyllä ole valittamista. Jos playerillä kattoo ja ei ole tyytyväinen niin eikös sillä saa tarvittaessa selostuksenkin toisella kielellä?

----------


## Köfte

Tapahtumia ainakin oli vähintäänkin riittävästi. Ehdin tv:n ääreen juuri parahiksi
ennen kivipätkiä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Sagan kiristi ruuveja vauhdissa Pariisi-Roubaixissa. Mekaanikon odottaminen olisi voinut viedä voiton.

----------


## r.a.i

Tossa Saganin Spessussa oli joku kumma viritys stemmissä. Se aina kivipätkän alussa ja lopussa väänteli tuota topcapin namiskaa. Hyvä kisa. Aika paljon (liikaa) tietysti kasoja.

----------


## Jyri K

^ Taisin nähdä jonkun S-Worksin esittelyvideon jossa tuohon Spessun stemmin kiinnityskohtaan on pantu joku jousitus tällaisia Roubaixin mukulakiviosuuksia varten. Siinä stemmin päällä näkyy se ”hana” josta sen jousituksen saa lukittua. Näin sen videon ilman ääniä, niin en ole ihan 100 varma asiasta mitä ne siinä esitteli.

----------


## Artjojy

Hieno kisa Saganilta, mutta ihmeen helposti? pääsi karkuun, kun yleensä Saganin tekemisiä seurataan aika tarkasti. Kisan kakkoselle Silvan Dillierille täytyy kyllä nostaa hattua, ihan uskomaton temppu.

----------


## Laroute

Olisiko käynyt niin, että Saganin iskari hajosi, eikä mennyt lukkoasentoon enään ja hän lukitsi sen lopullisesti?

----------


## jonkkis

Mitenkähän loppu olisi Saganitla sujunut, jos Dillier olsi lähtenyt sekunnin aikaisemmin kiihdyttämään ja ajanut radan alaosaan, josta Sagan kiihdytti ohi. Saganhan oli tappajan paikalla. Takaa yllättävä voittaa tosi usein. Olisihan Dillierin pitänyt tämä vanhana ratakuskina tietää. Eikö jaksanut enää ajatella?

----------


## CamoN

Vanhan ratakuskin olisi pitänyt tietää, ettei velolle tulla ensimmäisenä jos haluaa voittaa. Dillierin ajo oli siinä viimeisillä mukulasektoreilla jo niin vaikean näköistä verrattuna Saganiin, että päällimmäisenä taktiikkana oli varmaan vaan TOP-2. Huomasi hyvin Saganin kokemuksen tuoman edun, kun hän pääsi useasta 90° mutkasta paljon sujuvammin läpi ja säästi energiaa aina kun pystyi vauhdin kärsimättä.

Jotenkin tuli sellainen fysiikan lakien vastainen vaikutelma, kun kvartetilla Terpstra, GvA, van Marcke ja Stuyven (?) oli parikymmentä kilometriä aikaa kelata minuutin ero kiinni ja asetelma vaikutti aika selvältä voittotaistelun kannalta. Eivät saaneet juuri mitään aikaan.

----------


## mjjk

Jotenkin ollut semmoista ilmassa että nykyään tuossa takaa-ajoporukassa pelätään liikaa sitä että autetaan joku muu voittoon kun oma kirijalka menee vetotyössä tukkoon. Mieluummin otetaan kirivoitto kakkos-, kolmosijasta. Sitä olin havainnoivinani eilenkin, kai tuolla porukalla olisi minuutti ajettu kiinni vaikka karussa olikin Sagan.

----------


## plr

Kokonaisuutena Dillier voitti paljon näkyvyyttä tiimille. Sagania ei aina voita loppukirissä edes kirispesialisti, joten tietenkin hänen kanssaan kirissä on yleensä altavastaajana. Hieno suoritus Dillieriltä (ja tietenkin Saganilta, mutta sehän nyt on aina oletuksena)!

----------


## fiber

Jep, iso käsi Dillierille! Ajoi koko ajan mielestäni kuin toinen voittajakandi, eikä kakkoskuski. Ainoat ongelmat tosiaan, että voimat näyttivät huvenneen ja otti piikkipaikan ennen stadikaa.

Sen sijaan vellihousua löytyi jengistä, joka ei toisiaan kyttäillessä lähtenyt Peterin perään sen lirun jälkeen, eikä edes nelikko saanut takaa-ajoa aikaiseksi.

Tapahtumarikas skaba. Liiankin: Goolaertsin kohtalo on surullinen tarina. Ei ole tainnut missään olla tietoa oliko kaatuminen sydänkohtauksen seurausta vai toisin päin.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Sagan on niin suuri pyöräilijä, että samalla kun hän ajoi Paris-Roubaix'n voitosta hän pystyi antamaan pelotonille viestin: Jos tekee töitä hänen kanssaan, saa mahdollisuuden voittaa.

Sagan ei yrittänyt kertaakaan pudottaa Dillier'tä, vaan piti tätä kohteliaasti mukana - toisaalta jakamassa työtaakkaa, toisaalta näyttämässä, mistä muut jäivät paitsi.

Eikä tämä todellakaan ole Dillier'n vähättelyä. Hieno ajo kokonaisuutena, ja suvereenia mukulakivien hallintaa.

----------


## TERU

Hieno matshi, etenkin kahdelta ekalta, hyvin ajamalla saavutetut sijat, nyt ei peesailtu!

----------


## huotah

> Tapahtumarikas skaba. Liiankin: Goolaertsin kohtalo on surullinen tarina. Ei ole tainnut missään olla tietoa oliko kaatuminen sydänkohtauksen seurausta vai toisin päin.



Erittäin surullinen tapahtuma. Syy-seuraus oli ilmeisesti toisinpäin, tapahtumapaikalta olevista kuvista päätellen Goolaertsin kädet ovat toimineet vielä kaatumisen jälkeen. Sydänpysähdyksessä tämä ei ymmärtääkseni ole mahdollista.

----------


## buhvalo

> Jotenkin tuli sellainen fysiikan lakien vastainen vaikutelma, kun kvartetilla Terpstra, GvA, van Marcke ja Stuyven (?) oli parikymmentä kilometriä aikaa kelata minuutin ero kiinni ja asetelma vaikutti aika selvältä voittotaistelun kannalta. Eivät saaneet juuri mitään aikaan.



Joo, ja jätkät Terpstraa lukuunottamatta tuuppasivat limiitillä viimeistä ehkä 15km:ä. Ei ole Bora aikaan Saganilta tempo irronnut, mutta ei se näköjään ollut Tinkoffin motivointi kyvyistä kiinni.

----------


## OJ

En ole ihan samaa mieltä, että Sagan lähti helposti lirulla irti. Stybar poltti tikkunsa iskullaan, jonka motiivista en ole ihan varma. Tämän jälkeen GvA antoi kaasua. Sagan jatkoi iskuja ja muilla ei ollut halua/jalkoja iskeä mukaan. QS laittoi miehiä keulaan, mutta ero vain kasvoi. Saganin isku todisti sekä Saganin että Boonenin kommentit oikeiksi. Mukulakiviklassikoissa harvemmin ajetaan voittoon kahdeksan tiimikaverin junan peesissä, josta sitten isketään viimeinen 1-30 minuuttia vaan hereillä on oltava jatkuvasti ja ajettava kun on aika ajaa.

----------


## TERU

^ Nuo pari kokenutta ammattilaista ovat ihan oikeassa havainnossaan, paremminkin etappikisoissa kirijunat toimivat, klassikoissa ei ole joukkue niin suuresa merkityksessä loppukirivaiheessa. Hyvin ovat kylläkin pystyneet jarruttelemaan pääjoukosta irtipyrkiviä, kun oma on ollut kärjessä. Taktiikkaa sekin oman joukkueen eduksi, kun on vahva joukkue, jopa kaksoisvoittokin onnistunt. 
Hienoja kisoja kaikki tämän kevään matshit sohvaperunallekin.

----------


## Laeski

Boralta oli tallinna kerrankin hienoa tekemistä, kun Sagan lähti irti Burghardt ajoi melkein kokoajan ryhmän toisena ja kun vetomies lopetti niin Burghardt himmaili. Tuli hetken ihmettely ja Saganin ero kasvoi puoleen minuuttiin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Delko-Marseille Provence-KTM:n liettualainen Evaldas Šiškevičius oli sunnuntana viimeinen Roubaix'n velodromille saapunut. Tosin maaliin asti hän ei päässyt sillä maali oli suljettu jo kun hän oli vielä kymmenen kilometrin päässä ja velodromin porttikin olil lukittu kun hän saapui vähän yli tunnin Peter Saganin maaliintulon jälkeen. Toimitsijat kuitenkin päästivät hänet ajamaan samat puolitoista kierrosta kuin kilpailussa tuloksen saaneet ajajatkin.

Luuta-auto tavoitti liettualaisen 40 km ennen maalia eikä hänellä ollut edessäkään ajavia kuin useamman minuutin päässä joten hän tiesi joutuvansa taittamaan loppumatkankin yksin. 30 km ennen maalia hän sai kuulla Peter Saganin voittaneen. 18 km ennen maalia hänelle sattui rengasrikko ja hän luuli joutuvansa keskeyttämään koska huoltoautoja ei enää ollut, mutta onneksi heti luuta-auton perässä ajoi hinausauto jonka lavalla oli Delko-Marseille'n tiimiauto, josta hän sai varakiekon.

Šiškevičius on ollut mukana Paris-Roubaix'ssa kolmasti aikaisemmin, tuloksena yksi 80. sija ja kaksi keskeytystä. Nyt virallisiin tuloksiin tuli kolmas keskeytys, mutta mies tietää itse ajaneensa maaliin.

In de bezemwagen naar Roubaix: uit koers genomen Siskevicius weigert op te geven

----------


## Köfte

> ^ Nuo pari kokenutta ammattilaista ovat ihan oikeassa havainnossaan, paremminkin etappikisoissa kirijunat toimivat, klassikoissa ei ole joukkue niin suuresa merkityksessä loppukirivaiheessa. Hyvin ovat kylläkin pystyneet jarruttelemaan pääjoukosta irtipyrkiviä, kun oma on ollut kärjessä. Taktiikkaa sekin oman joukkueen eduksi, kun on vahva joukkue, jopa kaksoisvoittokin onnistunt. 
> Hienoja kisoja kaikki tämän kevään matshit sohvaperunallekin.



Samaa mieltä. Ikävä tapaus tuo Goolaerts:n menehtyminen :Irvistys: 
Kuuleman/luetun mukaan tutkimukset ovat käynnissä.
Onko kenelläkään parempaa tietämystä Movistarin Oliveiran kiepahduksesta
tai sen aiheuttajasta?

----------


## TERU

En noista syvällisistä asioista kummemmin tiedä, mutta toivon kuitenkin ettei tutkimuksissa löytyis jotain "spiidiä" kehosta, se kun ei olisi ensikerta. Ikävä tapaus nuoren kuolema.
Noita kaatumisrymäyksiä on paha katsoa, tuntuu kuin olisivat vähentäneet noiden näyttämistä moneen kertaan.

----------


## Superflyer

> In de bezemwagen naar Roubaix: uit koers genomen Siskevicius weigert op te geven [/URL]



Olin juuri itse kirjoittamassa tuosta tänne kun Sporzalta huomasin. Hauskaa, että joku muukin foorumilla ymmärtää hollantia! Aikamoinen taistelu kokonaisuudessaan ja hattua täytyy nostaa miehelle. Kisaorganisaatio saisi kyllä huomioida tuon ja antaa latvialaiselle virallisen viimeisen sijan kisassa vaikka jälkikäteen.

----------


## PMoi

> Kisaorganisaatio saisi kyllä huomioida tuon ja antaa latvialaiselle virallisen viimeisen sijan kisassa vaikka jälkikäteen.



Liettua ja Latvia ovat eri maita.

----------


## Superflyer

> Liettua ja Latvia ovat eri maita.



Hah, no niinpä! Liettualainenhan se piti olla!  :Vink:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Liettua ja Latvia ovat eri maita.



Aidon Besserwisserin tunnistaa siitä ettei hän malta olla korjaamatta vaikka hyvin tietääkin että kyse oli pelkästä lapsuksesta. (Ja aito Besserwisser kyllä tuntee toisen samanlaisen...)


PS Kyllähän hollantia rupeaa *jonkin verran* - eli jopa niin hyvin että pystyy usein parempaan kuin Google-kääntäjä - kun on lukenut saksaa, osaa ruotsia ja jaksaa arvailla.

----------


## OJ

Mihin tämä maailma on menossa kun Sagan on Amstelin keulilla 10 km maalista?

----------


## OJ

Ketju sitten hiljeni? Odotetaanko nyt vaan heinäkuun hivutuskisaa vai jutellaanko siitä, että prinssi Petteri oli vähän halvatun vahva tänään? Tällä menolla en ole yllättynyt jos Sagan vie vanhan rouvan...

----------


## marco1

Oli vahva joo. Myös kuuppa vähintään  Zlatan -tasolla kun uskaltaa tuolleen jättää homman kesken jos siltä tuntuu. 
Tulkitsin siis tuon Amstelin lopun niin että Saganilla olis ollut jalkaa enemmänkin mutta kypsyi 2-ryhmässä muiden ajamiseen häntä vastaan ja jätti voittokamppailun kärkikolmikolle.

----------


## PatilZ

Olihan tuo Valgrenkin aika vahva, kun voitti eilen vähän samaan tapaan kuin Omloop Het Nieuwsbladin. Astanalta kelpo esitys.

----------


## OJ

> Oli vahva joo. Myös kuuppa vähintään  Zlatan -tasolla kun uskaltaa tuolleen jättää homman kesken jos siltä tuntuu. 
> Tulkitsin siis tuon Amstelin lopun niin että Saganilla olis ollut jalkaa enemmänkin mutta kypsyi 2-ryhmässä muiden ajamiseen häntä vastaan ja jätti voittokamppailun kärkikolmikolle.



Olisi varmaan ollut jalkaa ajaa mukaan voittokamppailuun, mutta olisi varmaan hinannut koko porukan mukanaan. Jossittelua...

La Redoute on muuten Fleche Wallonnen reitillä.

----------


## TERU

Siinoli liian monta päällikköä ja liian vähän intiaaneja, Selinin ilmaisua lainatakseni. Tosin jostain toisesta kisasta, mutta siitähän oli kyse, että oli niin monta kovaa, kova veto olisi karissut jonkun toisen laariin.

----------


## Köfte

> Siinoli liian monta päällikköä ja liian vähän intiaaneja, Selinin ilmaisua lainatakseni. Tosin jostain toisesta kisasta, mutta siitähän oli kyse, että oli niin monta kovaa, kova veto olisi karissut jonkun toisen laariin.



Näin minäkin kuutioin Selinin kommenteista, seuranta kun jäi ulkoilman ja
UV-imuroinnin katveeseen; ohikulkiessa puolisilmällä katseltuna.

----------


## villef

Olihan se Sagankin lopussa AGRssä limiiteillä, näkyi yhdessä kuvakulmassa hyvin kun veti pientä rakoa kiinni että kyynärpäät vetivät jo aika ulos.. Mutta vahva, ellei jopa vahvin silti. On se vaan äijä..
Valgrenin voitto oli kyllä parasta, sitä itse ennen kisaa ainakin toivoin..

Fleche Vallonista viimeisen 15km katsottuna, hienoa että Julian sai isomman voiton, sen verran hyvin vetää näitä mäkisiä klassikoita. Samaten hienoa nähdä, että Kangert päässyt taas kisavireeseen, kauanhan se toki kesti..

----------


## PatilZ

> Fleche Vallonista viimeisen 15km katsottuna, hienoa että Julian sai isomman voiton, sen verran hyvin vetää näitä mäkisiä klassikoita. Samaten hienoa nähdä, että Kangert päässyt taas kisavireeseen, kauanhan se toki kesti..



Ja oliko jo kauden 25. voitto tiimille? QST on kyllä onnistunut erinomaisesti tähän mennessä. Ratkaisujen hetkellä on useampi ukko mukana kahinoissa - ja välillä tulee sellainen fiilis, että kisa käydään QST:n vastaan muut asetelmassa. Astana on ollut positiivinen yllättäjä näissä karkeloissa.

----------


## CamoN

Ei hae kaukaa tuo QST:n dominanssi klassikoissa vs. Skyn viimevuosien dominanssi isoissa etappikilpailuissa.

----------


## Pahamontes

Onko joku katsonut jo Rondesta ja Roubaix’sta kertovan Cyclingnewsin dokkarin The Holy Week?

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/theholyweek/263169811

Trailerin perusteella vaikuttaa kiinnostavalta... Osaisiko joku sen mahdollisesti nähnyt kommentoida, millainen oli?

----------


## PatilZ

> Ei hae kaukaa tuo QST:n dominanssi klassikoissa vs. Skyn viimevuosien dominanssi isoissa etappikilpailuissa.



No ei. Siksi se jaksaa ihmetyttää. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

Reseptissä on monia aika hyviä osia pelkän hapenottokyvyn lisäksi. Joukkueen ukot ovat pääpainoisesti ”omia miehiä”, eli Hollannin ja Belgian juniorivalmennuskoneiston tuotteita. Toki Alankomaiden suunnalla on muitakin ProTour-talleja, mutta QST on varmaan profiloitunut klassikko- ja kirijunatallina jolloin sen on helppo rekrytoida konseptiinsa sopivat ukot. Ja kun se on tehty, joukkue on helppo motivoida asettamaan sekä joukkueen että yksilöiden päätavoitteet klassikkokauteen. 

Onkos QST:llä tällä hetkellä ainuttakaan pesunkestävää mäkimiestä kun D. Martin lähti?

----------


## UKP

> Reseptissä on monia aika hyviä osia pelkän hapenottokyvyn lisäksi. Joukkueen ukot ovat pääpainoisesti ”omia miehiä”, eli Hollannin ja Belgian juniorivalmennuskoneiston tuotteita. Toki Alankomaiden suunnalla on muitakin ProTour-talleja, mutta QST on varmaan profiloitunut klassikko- ja kirijunatallina jolloin sen on helppo rekrytoida konseptiinsa sopivat ukot. Ja kun se on tehty, joukkue on helppo motivoida asettamaan sekä joukkueen että yksilöiden päätavoitteet klassikkokauteen. 
> 
> Onkos QST:llä tällä hetkellä ainuttakaan pesunkestävää mäkimiestä kun D. Martin lähti?



Enric Mas tulee ekana mieleen. Voitti Baskimaalla yhden mäki etapin tänä vuonna ja oli viime vuonne Vuelta a burgosin GC:n toinen.

----------


## buhvalo

Hienosti QS pelaa noilla ei niin vähäisillä korteilla. Temposika irti ja katsotaan onko supistuneella pääjoukolla eväitä ja haluja vetää joku QS:n semispintteri viivalle, yleensä ei ole ollut. QS ryssi nämä kisat viimevuosina, miesylivoimasta huolimatta, mutta jotain on opittu. Vain onko vain Cancellaran kokoinen aukko, mikä mahdollistaa enempi peliliikkeitä.

----------


## OJ

Toisaalta, QS on ollut paperilla kovin tiimi suunnilleen viimeiset kymmenen klassikkokautta ja 2018 osuu palikat kohdilleen.

Nyt joutaa taas ajamaan lenkkia viikonloppuisin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Mulla ei ole erityistä eikä oikeastaan minkälaista viisautta, mutta pidin (italialaisen) nimimerkki gabrielen analyysia siitä miksi Quick-Step menestyi tänä vuonna paremmin kuin aikaisemmin (ja näkemystä siitä että vaikka talli dominoikin, se ei oikeastaan vienyt aivan kaikkea ja ennen kaikkea suurimmista klassikoissa voitto jäi useimmiten saavuttamatta) melko osuvana. 

Kannattaa lukea paitsi gabrielen kommentit myös itse Inner Ringin juttu: http://inrng.com/2018/04/the-moment-2018-liege-bastogne-liege-was-won/


PS Meille joista Giro vuoden paras GT ei jää vapaata kuin yksi viikonloppu!

----------

